# Looking for a job in Benalmadena, Torremolinos, Fuengirola, Malaga area.



## brianmcmahon

Hi, I am twenty years old and from Ireland. I recently moved here in September 2013 and over the Winter I haven't had any work, because people weren't taking people on. I was wondering is there anyone out there looking for some staff maybe? 

I would like to work in a Bar, Restaurant, Hotel or Shop preferably, so if you know of anything could you let me know please. Really looking to get on my feet here.


----------



## xabiaxica

brianmcmahon said:


> Hi, I am twenty years old and from Ireland. I recently moved here in September 2013 and over the Winter I haven't had any work, because people weren't taking people on. I was wondering is there anyone out there looking for some staff maybe?
> 
> I would like to work in a Bar, Restaurant, Hotel or Shop preferably, so if you know of anything could you let me know please. Really looking to get on my feet here.


:welcome:

you're better off just pounding the streets & knocking on doors really - & looking in local newspapers

you're welcome to post here, too http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ain/93464-looking-work-spain-work-wanted.html


----------



## brianmcmahon

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> you're better off just pounding the streets & knocking on doors really - & looking in local newspapers
> 
> you're welcome to post here, too



Yeah I've tried that but there doesn't seem to be anything in the local newspaper and most people are just telling me they aren't taking on people.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica

brianmcmahon said:


> Yeah I've tried that but there doesn't seem to be anything in the local newspaper and most people are just telling me they aren't taking on people.
> 
> Thanks


I dare say it's the truth

more businesses are closing/downsizing around here than opening or taking on staff

those which _are _taking staff on are employing bi-lingual locals ... how's your Spanish?


----------



## brianmcmahon

xabiachica said:


> I dare say it's the truth
> 
> more businesses are closing/downsizing around here than opening or taking on staff
> 
> those which _are _taking staff on are employing bi-lingual locals ... how's your Spanish?


I actually started attending classes for Spanish in October and I'm still doing them, it was three days a week but now it has been cut down to two for the time of the year. I'm not on an intermedio level but I have basic Spanish. I can have a conversation, and I can understand more than I can speak too.


----------



## xabiaxica

brianmcmahon said:


> I actually started attending classes for Spanish in October and I'm still doing them, it was three days a week but now it has been cut down to two for the time of the year. I'm not on an intermedio level but I have basic Spanish. I can have a conversation, and I can understand more than I can speak too.


that's a start at least

good luck with the job hunt


----------



## brianmcmahon

xabiachica said:


> that's a start at least
> 
> good luck with the job hunt


Thank you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## littlecritterz

I came across this ad for a waiter in marbella
Jobs in Marbella (Malaga) job vacancy - Waiting staff wanted

there are a few sales based roles advertised on that site too although they are office based (more than likely telesales or similar)


----------



## brianmcmahon

littlecritterz said:


> I came across this ad for a waiter in marbella
> 
> 
> there are a few sales based roles advertised on that site too although they are office based (more than likely telesales or similar)


Funnily enough I applied for this job today. I was searching this site too, the thinkspain.com but a lot of them require experience in certain areas, and I am literally fresh out of school about a year so don't have much experience.


----------



## brocher

brianmcmahon said:


> Funnily enough I applied for this job today. I was searching this site too, the thinkspain.com but a lot of them require experience in certain areas, and I am literally fresh out of school about a year so don't have much experience.


Good luck, but I guess you realise by now just how bad the situation is in Spain. Unemployment is around 60% for your age group and over 30% in general in your area. 

Are you staying with family and how are you managing moneywise? Have you applied for your residence yet?


----------



## baldilocks

You could try Iceland in Fuengirola


----------



## jojo

baldilocks said:


> You could try Iceland in Fuengirola



There was a massive waiting list for jobs at Iceland when I lived there, altho times change.....

Have you tried Club La costa in Mijas??? They did have telesales staff selling..... wait of it........ Timeshare LOL! Mainly commission only, but they did have one or two "employed" staff on fixed term contracts - Ideally you need a contract so that you have healthcare cover if you need to access healthcare and become a resident

Jo xxx


----------



## kurt85

I think im one of the few here(in my age group) on the Costa Del Sol that has a full contracted job with holiday pay.Its really difficult down these ways especially if youve not lived here before, as its not where you know but who! Almost impossible to find work here unless youre willing to do telesales.

All the best and i wish you luck

Kurt


----------

